# Cheap lower back supports at Lidl !



## BigonaBianchi (10 Jan 2013)

I just bought a really cool lower back support at Lidl ...£4.99 . It's perfect for added lower back support on a ride...neoprene waisteband with velcro fitting..

anyway..thought Id share in case its of any interest to fellow lower back pain sufferers.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2013)

I saw those in the Todmorden Lidl on Monday. I nearly bought one of their knee supports, since my R knee has gone a bit iffy after too much time with my legs up. In the end I decided that I'd be better off doing more walking to strengthen my legs.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (10 Jan 2013)

they sell them in the pound store as well... blue neoprene with velcro


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2013)

I did ponder those, but won't they undo the comfort that bibs give you?


----------



## numbnuts (10 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> they sell them in the pound store as well... blue neoprene with velcro


How much are they


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (10 Jan 2013)

Not even getting drawn into that sillyness 

Ohh I can't resist.... they are 50% cheaper than those found at the two pound store


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Jan 2013)

Speaking of Poundlane I just spotted that a friend had mentioned them on Facebook:



> I just saw a woman kicking off in the pound shop. She said her little brother was in the navy and he was gonna come bomb the place up in his submarine. Not sure how he'd get a submarine down Portobello Road but the threat was impressive. Don't know what the problem was. Maybe they tried to charge her £1.20?


----------

